# Change username



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi I wondered how I go about changing my username r do I need to make a new account?

Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't think you can.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

You should contact the administrator of the board.


----------

